# Multiple problems with autistic son's Acer Aspire 5551-2384 Notebook



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi, my son's Acer Aspire 5551-2384 Notebook is just a week shy of being 6 months old. We've had a lot of ongoing issues; but, not being familiar with computers, I figured it was something my son was doing. The problems are occurring much more frequently (several to many times a day), and now I wonder if the problem is hardware related, or perhaps with regards to how certain accesses were set-up.

If there are certain reports or tests I should run, please let me know. I do know that approximately one month ago, the computer wasn't working correctly and did some sort of automatic check or recovery or something. (sorry!?) Anyways, I recall it saying 98 files were repaired (or, again, something like that). I believe it was similar to Error Checking (when you right click on the C:\ Drive and go into Properties.).

To summarize the problems:

*Freezing* - (80% of the time, Ctl-Alt-Del works, in order to end the process; 20% of the time, you have to shut the unit off (cold turkey), and sometimes I have even had to remove the battery, as it would not even respond to the power button.

*Unresponsive (Frozen) or Disappearing Mouse/Touchpad* - This really annoys my son, and he thinks that pushing on the touchpad harder makes it more responsive; but I think this only frustrates him more, as it doesn't usually work.

*Weird Sound* - This happens randomly, and sounds like a pile of glass falling and crashing. Upon looking into the source of this sound (which must be coming from the speaker), I discovered the next issue.

*A few very small loose pieces inside* - The pieces are big enough that they do not fall through the mesh screens, which I can see below the outer hard casing and slotted vents. Last week when I was looking on the underside of the notebook, there looked to be a 3/8" straight piece of wire; but it was on the inside of the mesh, and after trying to "flick" it out, it moved, and I haven't seen it since. I believe this is one of the pieces inside moving around.

*Programs crashing or failing to open or very very slow to open* - basically self-explanatory.

*Restored entire system* to it's original manufacturer's software in late October 2010, using Factory Recovery Default Disks. (Computer purchased in late July). When I originally called Acer for help, it was before the expiry of the 3 month software warranty. The third time I called them, they asked me to do some things first (and because the computer wouldn't start most of the time, and if it did, it froze up, it took me about 2-3 days to do the steps they requested). When I called them back on October 23, the 3 month software warranty expired October 22 and they attributed the problems to being software related.

*Critical Errors, Errors, Fatal Errors, Warnings, etc*. In Events Viewer, for Administrative Events (for these errors) there are 4,178 of them recorded since October 23.

etc. etc.

Computer Details:
Manufacturer: Acer
Model: Aspire 5551 (2384)
Processor: AMD Athlon (tm) II P320 Dual-Core Processor 2.10 GHz
Installed memory (RAM): 4.00 GB (3.71 usuable)
System type: 64-bit Operating System
Pen and Touch: No Pen or Touch Input is available for this Display
Windows 7 Home Premium

The software is all set-up for automatic updates.

In the past, upon questioning Acer about the device drivers (as their most recent releases were not the same as the ones issued by the individual companies), apparently, the various companies "tweek" their drivers for the various models, and therefore are specific for a particular manufacturer and model. The drives for my son's laptop are automatically updated from Acer's website.

If the issue is hardware, the notebook is warrantied for a little over 6 more months (for a total of one year).

We don't have money to take the computer in to a repair shop. And, even when I bought the computer, it was a big stretch to do so ... even though it was considered a low-end computer.

In the past few days my son has been receiving a lot of fatal errors.

If you could help me verify some of the computer's information, I think you'll be able to guide me as to whether to pursue the issue with Acer, or if it's an issue we need to save up some money, in order to repair the unit.

There are a few other issues; but, they are secondary to the above issues. If the above cannot be resolved, setting up a headset, etc. will not matter much (lol).

Thank you for reading my post. My son and I appreciate any help you can offer. The computer means everything to him, especially where he doesn't have any friends, etc. in the "real" world (due to bullying since he was very young). The main reason I bought the unit in late July was because my son had a number of traumatic events occur, and he was extremely suicidal, and connecting with others in RPG`s online has been the only thing that has kept him afloat. He`s still on a long waiting list for help, so I`m trying to do whatever I can that will help him cope with the stresses of his life. (and, yes, he`s gone through much more than most adults who have lived their entire life). Hopefully things will improve in time.

Again, thank you for any recommendations you may have.

 Loyal (and son)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF please follow the instructions here http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...f-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html and attach the info to your next post.I apologies if this causes you any inconvenience as it may take a little time but if you have had blue screens this will help get the info about them which I can then ask a analyst to look over,this may help find us a starting point in the road to solving some of your issues,please also keep in mind that any loose material inside the laptop could be a big contributor to at least some of the problems and the laptop may need to be sent in under your warranty to be fixed


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you, I will follow the instructions at the link you provided. I'll post the information once I have completed the reports, etc. ~ Loyal


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

*User Accounts/ Administrator*:
Please note that initially upon setting up the computer, only ONE user was set-up (my son) -- so he had Administrator's Privileges. After encountering different problems, and speaking with a few individuals, I thought it best to set-up several User Accounts, with my account attributed to being the Administrator's Account (as my son is a curious teenage boy). I'm not certain if your requested information is accessing the correct files (as I may have messed up the directories when I set-up various accounts). So, if you need me to run the reports again, please let me know.

*A-C. Operating System*: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100618-1621)

*D. OEM or FRV*: Software cost included with purchase of laptop; but prompted to download from internet upon initial startup

*E. Age of System*: Acer Aspire 5551-2384 purchased from Walmart July 23, 2010 pm/ re-installed Oct 23, 2010

*F.i Age of OS Install*: Installed July 23, 2010; Master discs made using "Acer eRecovery Management" (4 discs in total) 

*F.ii Age of re-install*: Re-installed October 23, 2010 with 4 Discs made in July (4 new disks made)

*G. CPU*: AMD Athlon(tm) II P320 Dual-Core Processor (2 CPUs), ~2.1GHz

*H. Display Card*: ATI Mobility Radeon(tm) HD 4250 Graphics Up to 1917 MB HyperMemory

*I. Motherboard*: ?

*J. Power Supply*: 6-cell Li-ion battery (? wattage)

*Other information on laptop sticker*:

4 GB Memory
250 GB HDD
DVD-Super Multi DL drive
Acer NPlify(tm) 802.11 b/g/n

Also, on October 23, 2010 in addition to the creation of the following discs using Acer eRecovery Management:

A. Factory Default Disc (3)
B. Drivers & Application Disc (1)

the following discs were also made:

A. Repair Disc Windows 7 64-bit (1)
B. System Image (5)

3-years McAfee Total Protection purchased and installed December 21, 2010

Also, on December 21 we purchased and installed a wireless d-link router.

For Christmas, I did purchase my son a Turtle Beach Earforce PX21 gaming headset; but he was not able to get it to work properly (so he could hear and talk with his "group" in the online RPG's). I tried setting it up; but did not get the same options provided by the set-up booklet included with the headset. I'll attach a jpeg of the screen picture, so you can see the instructions vs what I see. I'm hoping this is associated somehow with the problems related to the other issues and not the actual headset itself.



(I'll attach the headset files in a second reply)

Thanks,
~ Loyal


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

*Headset*
With regards to the headset, please note pages 7, 10 and 11 of the user guide are relevant. This headset has both a jack and USB connector (both were connected when I made the jpg files). I only included the jpg for one of my son's monitor's display. I can provide further information if necessary.

*Sound/Playback/SpeakersProperties/Levels*
Levels -- If you compare the picture on the bottom right-hand side of page 10 to my jpg, you will note my view is not the same as their view (as my view does not display slider information for the Microphone, which should be set at 10%, as per the user guide), when in the Windows 7 directory:

Sound/Playback/SpeakersProperties/Levels

*No Jack Information Available indicated for General Properties of both "Playback" & "Recording"*
Please note that for both of the following Windows 7 directories, for Microphone Information, my computer states "No Jack Information Available". I do not know if "No Jack Information Available" indicates a problem with the hardware/software. The 3.5 mm green plug is inserted in the headphone jack.

Sound/Playback/SpeakersProperties/General
Sound/Recording/MicrophoneProperties/General

*Sound/Recording/MicrophoneProperties/Levels*
And, the following Windows 7 directory shows the SAME information as the user guide, and I was able to set the level at 25%.

Sound/Recording/MicrophoneProperties/Levels


If the problem lies with the headset, I want to return the headset to the store.

Thanks again ~ Loyal


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I have asked for a analyst to look at your files please be patient they are usually quite busy


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello,

It seems hardware is the most likely cause here; let's still address possible software issues first though.

Install these updated Broadcom network drivers: Broadcom.com - Ethernet NIC NetLink Driver Downloads

Fortunately, Acer will cover your hardware under warranty. It's worth running some diagnostics first, just to give you a leg to stand on. For example, if it fails the memory test, you have additional weight when convincing Acer to accept it back again.

Start out with a hard drive test; I recommend *SeaTools*. You want to run the "Short DST" and "Long DST" tests.

Also run Prime95; that tests the CPU and RAM. Run all three tests: Blend, Small FFTs, and Large FFTs. Here is a guide: CPU - Stress Test with Prime95 - Windows 7 Forums

Burn a Memtest86 CD or USB drive, and run it overnight. RAM - Test with Memtest86+ - Windows 7 Forums

Let us know how it works out; if you have any questions, just ask.

Finally, relax. Software problems are a free fix, and hardware is covered under warranty. You shouldn't have to pay a dime to fix this, except perhaps shipping costs.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you Johnathan


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you both for your help and taking the time to review the information and offer your recommendations. I also appreciate your assurances about fixing the problem. I'll follow your recommendations and let you know the results. As well, my son thanks you both for your help. ~ Loyal


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your more than welcome keep us posted on how it is going


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

With regards to the Broadcom.com link, do I just install the Windows 7 (x64) software?

Sorry for the questions. Thanks,  ~ Loyal


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

No, no, don't hesitate to ask questions. That's why were are here!

Download the Windows 7 (x64) folder, and unzip it to the desktop. Open Device Manager, right-click on the card, and select Update Driver Software. Tell it to manually look for the drivers in the folder you extracted.


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you!!! I didn't want to proceed to the next steps, as I figured the results may be based on this step being done first.

We really appreciate your help! Thank you! ~ Loyal


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

*Broadcom.com*

I'm not sure if I did the Broadcom.com procedure correctly. I copied a picture of the file location (and the icons located on the desktop).

And, I copied a picture of the steps I took to update the driver software. If I didn't do this correctly, please let me know.

*SeaTools*

The Short test resulted with a Pass.

SeaTools Long DST test is almost finished.

~ Thanks ~ Loyal


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow, it just finished. It resulted with a Pass. A picture is attached.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Good job on the SeaTools test.

Be sure to update the drivers for the Broadcom device, not the ATI video card. It will be under "Network Adapters".


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

*Prime95*

I noticed the Prime95 refers to temperature. I didn't know anything about being able to check the temperature BUT, I did notice that our laptop would get extremely HOT on the left-hand side -- especially when my son plays his games - either PC based or online RPG's.

Before Christmas I purchased a Targus Lap Chill Mat (spec sheet attached). I find this helps.

*QUESTIONS*:

1. Should the "Chill Mat" operate when I run the Prime95 tests?

2. And, would it be helpful to have my son play his online RPG's while this test monitors and gathers it's information?

*Oooppps! - Broadcom*

The ATI Card was the only thing I saw with the word "card" associated with it ... lol ... so I thought THAT was the card I had to update. Sorry, and thanks for verifying this for me.

Thanks for the encouragement -- I've never done these sorts of things on a computer before. I can't imagine how in-depth the work on a computer must get ... 

I'll keep updating the information as I go. -- again, thanks for the tremendous level of help you're giving us. My son hasn't been upset since I've been communicating with you folks at this forum. I think he realizes that you are really going to help, and it is making him feel good.

Thanks  ~ Loyal


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

*Broadcom*

A driver was installed for the Broadcom thing. If there is something else I am supposed to do, please let me know. Tks ~ Loyal


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Good work on the Broadcom driver update, it looks like that's done.

As for the Prime95 test, try running it _with_ the cooler. Before you start the test, though, make a record of your temperatures, as Speedfan reports. Keep an eye on Speedfan throughout the test as well.

SpeedFan - Access temperature sensor in your computer


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Sorry,

Well, the SpeedFan temperature is for the most part reading at 51C. It has a picture of a fire next to it. The temperature has not gone below 49C; but, it has not gone above 51C. The fire symbol is present when the temperature is 50C and 51C.

Should I do something before I proceed?

Nothing is really running at the moment, except internet explorer, and I am signed into the Tech Support Forum.

Thank you ... and I'm sorry to keep posting. I'm not trying to be a pain.

Thanks,
~ Loyal


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

No worries, you're no pain. After all, we are here to answer questions.

The flame icon is to be taken with a pinch of salt. If it gets much above 65C, it would be considered hot for your processor.

Go ahead and run Prime95, see how that does.

I'm signing off for the night, hopefully someone else can post if you need more help before I return.


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the temperatures get much-much hotter, because the outside of the unit does not feel warm -- especially over by my outer-most fingers on my left hand, when using the keyboard. The reason I bought the chill mat is because the laptop seemed to get so hot on that left-hand side, that I was concerned my son would get burnt or something.

I shouldn't have any other problems; but, I will continue with the tests. It's just a few minutes after 11 pm here and we're expecting another big snowstorm tomorrow and Saturday, so I can't stay up all night (although -- lol -- I'm sure my son would prefer I do so).

Again, thanks, ~ Loyal


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Temperature of 65C only 4 minutes into doing first test - Blend - using Prime95.

Should I discontinue further tests?

Please advise if you know.

Thanks, ~ Loyal


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Keep it going for a few more hours if possible so it can detect any errors.


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you. If there is a certain temp whereby I should shut the unit down, would you please advise? I know from the "feel" of the laptop, it is still no-where near the temperature it reaches because, it can be so hot that I do not even want to keep my finger on the area. This is usually when my son is playing his games, or is watching a video on you-tube, etc. I appreciate your help. ~ Loyal


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

It won't hurt it until it gets to around 90C (conservative estimate). Given that it's flat-lining at 65C already, I doubt it will get much higher.


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

*Prime95*

Blend test has been running for approximately 14.5 hours. It appears as though everything has passed. It is still running. I have to manually stop the testing.

Hottest temperature while running Blend: *69C*

Does the SpeedFan program keep a log?

Approximately how long should I run the:
-- Small FFT test
-- Large FFT test

*Should any particular testing be delayed?*
School was cancelled today, and our most recent snowstorm has started. (we just had one two days ago). IF the power goes out (which happens quite often when we have major snowstorms -- from a few minutes to 2-3 days), is there any particular testing I should delay?

*Other computer processes while tests run.*
Can my son play RPG's online or watch videos in You-Tube while the tests are running? He's REALLY eager to go onto his games; but he is not upset about having to wait, if he must.

Again, thanks for your help -- as someone who knows how to type well; but that's about the extent of my computer "expertise", you have all made this process pretty-well stress-free. I wish I had found this site months ago; but I'm glad I discovered the site several days ago.  Loyal


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi for now I 'am going to suggest you run sfc \scannow and chkdsk
How to use the System File Checker tool to troubleshoot missing or corrupted system files on Windows Vista or on Windows 7
How to use CHKDSK (Check Disk) - Windows 7 just to rule them out


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you, I'll do those tests now. ~ Loyal


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Run the Prime95 tests for 2 or 3 hours or so, unless it fails before then.

There's no harm done if the power fails when running the tests.


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

SFC and CHKDSK tests performed on January 21, 2011. I don't know if the "reparse records" indicate anything about the computer. You will note that within a day and a half the CHKDSK shows 66 reparse records of mid-day Jan. 21, 2011 versus 60 reparse records of almost midnight on Jan. 19, 2011.

*SFC*:
"Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations"

*CHKDSK*:

CHKDSK is verifying files.
161280 file records processed.
File verification completed.
-- 202 large file records processed.
-- 0 bad file records processed.
-- 0 EA records processed.
-- 66 reparse records processed.

CHKDSK is verifying indexes.
221522 index entries processed.
Index verification completed.
-- 0 unindexed files scanned.
-- 0 unindexed files recovered.

CHKDSK is verifying security description.
161280 file SDS/SIDS processed.

CHKDSK is compacting the security descriptor stream.
30122 data files processed.

CHKDSK is verifying USN Journal.
34394736 USN bytes processed.
USN Journal verification completed.

CHKDSK is verifying file data.
161264 files processed.
File data verification completed.

CHKDSK is verifying free space.
37266462 free clusters processed.
Free space verification completed.

... continued, BUT, I didn't get the remainder of the report, as the computer booted up before I could get the remaining information. I searched the computer for CHKDSK and the only reference document which resulted was the one prepared late in the evening of January 19, 2011 - as noted below. CHKDSK was only a portion of that report file.

~~~~

Windows7_Vista_jcgriff2 (folder)
$evtx_app_dump (file)
19/01/2011 23:45:40.83 (date/time noted at very end of file contents)

*excerpt*:

Event[829]:
Log Name: Application
Source: Microsoft-Windows-Wininit
Date: 2011-01-10T18:18:46.000
Event ID: 1001
Task: N/A
Level: Information
Opcode: N/A
Keyword: Classic
User: N/A
User Name: N/A
Computer: Jedi-Laptop
Description: 

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is Acer.
A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 
CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 5)...
158976 file records processed. 
File verification completed.
96 large file records processed. 
0 bad file records processed. 
0 EA records processed. 
60 reparse records processed. 
CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 5)...
217442 index entries processed. 
Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 
0 unindexed files recovered. 
CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 5)...
158976 file SDs/SIDs processed. 
Cleaning up 563 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 563 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 563 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
29234 data files processed. 
CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
33804072 USN bytes processed. 
Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
158960 files processed. 
File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
40047926 free clusters processed. 
Free space verification is complete.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the
master file table (MFT) bitmap.
CHKDSK discovered free space marked as allocated in the volume bitmap.
Windows has made corrections to the file system.
229409727 KB total disk space.
68878912 KB in 122717 files.
73340 KB in 29235 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
265767 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
160191708 KB available on disk.
4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
57352431 total allocation units on disk.
40047927 allocation units available on disk.
Internal Info:
00 6d 02 00 9c 51 02 00 9c 36 04 00 00 00 00 00 .m...Q...6......
ca 01 00 00 3c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ....<...........
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ................
Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.

~~~~~~~~~~

The "Blend" Prime95 test was still running until approximately an hour ago, when I stopped the test. For some reason it indicated it was going to run until February 11, 2011 (???????) so, I'm not sure what I did. There did not seem to be any indication that there is a problem.

My son used the computer as of late Jan 22 and all day Jan 23, and was getting quite annoyed with the computer -- especially the touchpad. He has a hard time understanding that he needs to wait until the testing is completed.

Perhaps he needs a computer that can process more information. I'll make a separate post about this when we determine "what's-up" with this particular laptop.

*STILL TO DO*:

Prime 95:
-- Run Small FFTs
-- Run Large FFTs

Burn Memtest96 CD or USB drive and run overnight (I believe this tests the RAM)

Also, I still need to do Step 6 of the BSOD instructions
-- Run Driver Verifyer
-- Run Hardware Diagnostics

Again, thanks so much for your help!
~ Loyal


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Chkdsk results seem to indicate the hard drive is not the problem. The Blend test lasting so long means that the RAM is not physically bad.

You did nothing wrong during the Prime95 test; it will just run for as long as you want it to. After a few hours or so, you can stop the test.


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

*Driver Verifier*:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html
　
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f217/driver-verifier-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

When I follow the above website instructions, regarding "Driver Verifier", the first step is to "Create a restore point".

I was wondering which option I should select?
-- Recommended restore point.
-- Choose a different restore point.

Is there anything else I should note before proceeding, because I don't know what I'm doing, so I want to ensure each step I make is correct. 

The Broadcom Network Adapter Driver was updated the evening of January 20 after 9:40 pm (because that is when Jonathan_King noted that I was checking the wrong driver). I updated it thereafter.

The "Recommended restore point" refers to January 20 at 8:10:07 PM, so, if the Broadcom driver is part of the "Driver Verifier" process, if I select this option, the updated driver will not be part of the restore.

Please advise.

Thank you!
~ Loyal


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

You'll notice, in the first window (the left one), at the bottom, is a button that says "Create". That is the one to select.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi possibly reinstalling the touch pad driver may help that issue,also that piece of wire you metioned may be causing a short but that may be best addressed via warranty


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

*Bigger mess now ..... sort-of*

Well, I haven't been online because my son accidently downloaded a malicious software. I'm only just getting things set-up again, as everything had to go back to the factory settings.

Sooooo ...... now, I'm not sure where I should start.

AT PRESENT, I have now set-up three different user accounts -- one for the Administrator, one for my son, and one for myself.

WHEN I install programs for ALL users (such as McAfee, etc.) ... do I sign into the Administrator's account to do this?

ONE of the problems I had previous, was that one of the online RPG's required the Administrator's password every time my son logged onto the game, as (in my understanding) there were always updates for the games to be installed. After entering the code for several months, I finally allowed my son to have the Admin. password -- and this was a BIG mistake.

Anyways, THIS TIME, I'll keep the Admin password to myself. So, when I do download and install his various games (StarCraft Wings of Liberty, Star Wars Galaxies, etc.), from which account do I do this, so that he can access the games (and receive the appropriate updates); but not require personal access to the admin's account or password.

Also, I was prepared to install my recovery discs, which were burned upon the original computer set-up when purchased (and again in late October); but, the computer restored everything from the information saved on the other partition (in my non-techie terms). I don't know if this did the trick, or if the discs will be necessary; but I wasn't sure where to even go for that option.

The malicious software ... related to AV8 ... messed up the internet explorer files, and when trying to open the IE program, it gave a message that it could not find the exe file. I find it strange that the computer (in the various tests I ran myself, to resolve the issue) did not restore the file from the "hidden partition" to the "working partition".

If anyone has anything to comment or refer me futher (to another link at this site, perhaps) on this topic, please do so.

I need to ensure I have the proper controls in place to limit the things my son can do (as well as myself, ignorantly), as he is a curious teenage boy, who is just starting to go through puberty, and there's a lot of things out there he shouldn't view; plus, there are a lot of virus', etc. that people attach to these sorts of things.

I would appreciate recommendations on how to limit my son's access. He's very naive, and trusts everyone (internet and otherwise). Because of his innocence, and inability to understand that there are some people who have ill intentions, I need to ensure I get things set-up appropriately for him. He's many inches taller than me, and he's outgrowing his 12.5 mens footwear bought in late Oct. -- so, I could use your recommendations -- otherwise, he's going to have the laptop messed up all the time ... and I'll be driven crazy (lol) fixing the problems.

Thank you ALL again for your help!
~ Loyal & son


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Here are a couple "print screen" pictures I saved in Paint ... after the problems with the AV8.

One thing I find strange is that one of the pictures I saved, indicates it is actually an application. I saved my pictures on a USB Kingston DataTraveler. Could the actual malicious software be associated with this file?

The name of the file (the one that is considered an application), is the actual information which displayed in the warning box when I would try to open Internet Explorer -- it tried in both the Program Files and Program Files (x86).

OKAY -- I couldn't attach the file being recognized as an exe file; but the two different messages I received when the computer tried to find the missing exe file, the actual text of the messages were as follows:

_*windows cannot find windows c:\Program Files (x86)\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe *_

_*windows cannot find windows c:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe*_​ 
This is fyi in case it helps anyone.

I found a lot of posts about AV8 at techsupportforum. I agree with one of moderator's comments that "prevention" and "safe surfing/searching" is the best way to "deal" with the bad stuff out there. I'm not sure what your recommended procedure would be; but it seems possible that taking the "hidden partition" factory settings may not be sufficient.

Thanks. I'm glad some of you know how to lead us through the complex computer maze!


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Yes, that does look like Malware. I recommend that you go to the Security Forum for a cleanup:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

That "picture" that is actually a program is most likely the culprit. 

As for the "Privileges issue"; your idea is a good one, to keep an Administrator account, and a standard account for you and your son. This time, realize that there is a way to get the game not to prompt you for the password. Right-click on the shortcut to the game, and click on "Properties". In the Compatibility tab, check the box for "Run this program as Administrator".

What user account you use to install software from does not really matter; if it prompts you for an Administrator password, and you give it one, you are then installing with Administrative power.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Good call


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Okay.

So, at this point, I know I need to address the computer for malware issues/virus/etc. I would like to keep this thread open, so that I can return, once those software issues are cleared up. At that time, I would like to confirm what tests, etc. I should proceed with ... and for example, the Prime95 and SpeedFan, etc. -- I want to verify what programs I should re-install -- as they are no longer on the computer. This way, if I can give the computer a "clean bill of health" at a certain point, then I have a reference point to come back to in the future.

I know one of the recommended tests/programs updated one of the drivers, which was supposedly already kept current by other preset programs in the computer.

~~~

So, when you say to run a program as being "run as administrator" -- is that something my son would select when he "clicks" on the desktop icon to start the game? And, if this is the case, will he need the admin password if he is going to run a program as the administrator? -- or is this something I select when I am downloading the game?

~~~

There's still something loose inside. Perhaps if it's okay, and the thread is left open, when I return, you can advise what steps I should take next. At least everything is already explained (lol), we can just reference back to the earlier posts.

Thank you so much for your help. It is greatly appreciated!!
~ Loyal & son.


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

We can leave this thread open I guess; there are multiple topics being covered. Ask anything you want in this thread, and let the Security Team take care of the malware issue.

If you have that "Run as administrator" ticked in the file properties, your son should be able to just click on the icon as normal, and the game will open without an Admin prompt.

What do you mean by "something is loose"? Is that a part rattling around in the case?


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Thank you.

When I indicate loose pieces inside ... I will better clarify. This particular sound is not coming from the speaker. If you think of cake decorations - the little multi-colored balls -- well, it sounds like there are up to 3 or 4 little things moving inside the physical casing of the lower (keyboard) portion of the laptop (not the screen portion). Sometimes when the laptop is being moved ... perhaps being put in the computer bag or from being moved from being on your lap, and the laptop is tilted for some reason (in any direction) -- it sounds like something is falling/ sliding/ moving inside (due to gravity) -- moving a distance of inches.

The noise is not significant; but, it's enough that you know that there's something not right inside.

When I first heard that sound, I wondered if one of the little bumps on the battery portion had become chipped off or something similar to this; but, everything is fine. And, we don't have anything little and loose like the "cake decorations" around the laptop.

Sometimes there is not a sound indication that something is loose; but I think that the little things that are moving around inside must be wedged up against something at that time.

And, I don't seem to see a way that something can get into the casing of the laptop -- from the keyboard (key area) or from the ports or jacks, etc.

I find that the parts that connect to the jacks and ports are not really solid. You can just lightly touch the part of the battery pack, whereby the wire comes up and around and plugs into the jack -- well, this jiggles, and oftentimes comes loose -- so the plug is falling out of the jack. I find the same goes for the USB ports -- in reference to the actual thing that is plugged into the port -- such as the wire that comes from the targus chill mat, and is plugged into a USB port to run the fans.

Now, the sound of the loose pieces inside may be related to the jacks and ports; but, the actual noise of the loose pieces moving is not coming from those very specific "defined" and limited spaces. The pieces I hear moving, are moving a fair distance inside.

I hope this helps.

Thanks
~ Loyal


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you previously mentioned something like a piece of wire also being visible this would be a problem as it may cause shorting,there should not be anything loose inside and the ports should be reasonably firm,I'am presuming that your son is not to heavy handed when using the laptop or there would be other issues so that makes me question the build quality not being at it's best and that is something that can happen in one in so many machines this ofcourse is a bit of specluation at this point but keep us appraised of how things are going once the folks in malware sort that out


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, the little piece of wire could be seen when I looked at the underside fine-mesh vents up inside the unit. The wire was about 3/16" to 1/4" in length or around 6 to 7 mm's. The wire was really fine, and it was a straight piece. It did not have any sort of plastic coating on it or anything. Sometimes it smells like it's burning inside ... it's sort of hard to describe -- I'm not the one using it at the time, and I happen to notice it when I'm doing my thing and going by my son (doing housework, etc.). That "smell" is only when he's been using the unit for a long period of time, on his RPG's. I guess I would compare the smell to the odour you can notice from an old tv that has been on for a while. It's sort of like a burning, electronic-type smell. I really notice odours, so I don't know if the smell from the computer is normal or not. And, there isn't anyone around at the time to even ask their thoughts on the odour. Sorry for all of the information. ~ Loyal


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Information is never a problem we usually struggle to get it so this is a refreshing change there really Should not be a burning smell, now I may have asked before but is the area around the fan and air vents clean and clear of dust debris as this can get overheated easily and cause some burning smell,also the wire is bare copper is that correct


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

The vents are all clean and clear. There's no dust at all. I took some pictures; but it's after 8:30 pm here, so it's somewhat dark, and the lighting is somewhat awkward to try to take a clear picture of the vents. What may look like dust is actually the camera's flash making the black plastic somewhat greyish -- which may appear as though it is dust.

When we first got the computer, I had my son use a nice flat piece of oak to place the computer upon. When I noticed the smell, and that the unit would get fairly hot ... that's when I looked into what to use ... and ended up getting the Targus Chill Mat.

We both have asthma, allergies and heart problems, so I keep the house clean. 

I'll try to get some pictures attached for your reference.

Thanks for your help (and interest in helping).
~ Loyal


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, the piece of wire I saw inside the laptop was a bare copper wire. I did verify exactly what copper wire looks like, and I can confirm 100% the wire was copper. 

I could not figure out how to reduce the properties on the jpg pictures I took. They measure 4000 x 3000 and are all a bit over 2 MB each. I can follow the instructions to zip the files; but I don't know how to reduce the measurements, so they fall within the accepted parameters.

I'm just using a Kodak EasyShare C182 -- basic bottom of the line Kodak camera; but, it takes really nice pictures. The camera will also allow a short video -- such as showing the loose power connection ... so you could verify if this is considered normal. We are just now learning how to use the camera, so we're not familiar with how to do things yet.

Thanks,
~ Loyal


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

That sounds like a job for Acer warranty services...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I agree fully there should not be foreign objects inside the case,and the connectors,ports etc should be firm not loose


----------



## Loyal (Jan 17, 2011)

Update - sorry, I haven't had the time to resume "fixing" the computer. Our main focus of recent weeks has been my son's education. Thank you for the pm's, I need to clear out my message box so I can send and receive messages (as one can only have 10).

Just wondering; but, if there is hardware issues (i.e. power connection, etc.) as well as software issues, is it best for me to go through all of the checks first, before contacting Acer?

I am certain there are issues in both areas. I'm hoping to get the ball rolling again, at this website within the next day or two (hopefully - cross fingers <smile>).

Thanks,
Loyal


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Honestly, I've lost track of where we are.

I suggest you get the hardware issues resolved first, by sending the laptop back to Acer. If you have any data on it you want to save, don't count on Acer sparing it. Backup what you need before sending it in.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Johnathan is correct get the hardware sorted,hardware issues can screw up the software along the way


----------

